# Grey's Anatomy 2/26/06 (spoilers--duh)



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

T. R. ("George") Knight is from Minneapolis.

I'm so proud.

REPRESENT, BRO'!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I thought the acting/writing/directing of the George/Meredith storyline was done very well. Sure, I didn't understand what was going on for most of the episode, but with the flashback, all their reactions seemed very genuine.

On the other hand, I thought Kate Walsh (Addison) was *terrible!* Since that storyline had the same director, the difference must be in the acting. Her crying, etc was totally unbelievable...


----------



## Animgif (Jan 4, 2002)

I'll say it again in this thread...*I HATE MEREDITH*


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Animgif said:


> I'll say it again in this thread...*I HATE MEREDITH*


I second that god I feel horrible for george no wonder he was freaking out.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

she is ugly. the doc that fixed georges arm is a hottie


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

Meredith Grey.....

Poster child for men wanting to stay single.....  

OTOH, seeing Addison's skirt lifted up and the tops of her stockings are a turn on. 

Maybe she has an itch that calamine lotion can't cure


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Poor George. Absolutely awful timing on his part. Meredith was in a bad place, she made a bad decision, and he paid for it.

But it looks like he's got someone just waiting for him to move on with his life. And she's a cute Latina, to boot. Go, George!

There's no way Meredith and McDreamy can ever be friends. That's not going to end well, either.

And poor Alex! He thinks he's getting somewhere with Izzy, and when Denny shows up, she drops Alex at warp speed.

I'm seeing one more very bad decision in the future: Meredith and Alex.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Notice the pattern?

Don't expect Christina and Preston to be anything but rocky, either.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> And she's a cute Latina, to boot.


Didn't George fall for Meredith before they even knew each other? So that would suggest that Meredith is George's physical type...if so, then I don't see how this new doctor could be...


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Didn't George fall for Meredith before they even knew each other? So that would suggest that Meredith is George's physical type...if so, then I don't see how this new doctor could be...


If I remember correctly, they made a big deal of how George really noticed Meredith at an intern mixer before their first day, so, yes, he was into her before they actually met. And when you throw in the nurse he had a fling with, I can't see how the new doctor fits in too well.

And in really important news, the new doctor isn't that hot.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

So a guy can't find both white girls and latinas attractive?

Isn't that pretty narrow minded?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> Didn't George fall for Meredith before they even knew each other? So that would suggest that Meredith is George's physical type...if so, then I don't see how this new doctor could be...


But that's assuming that one's "type" is pretty narrowly defined. That doesn't explain why my jaw hit the floor the first time I saw Gong Li, and also the first time I saw Michelle Pfeiffer.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> So a guy can't find both white girls and latinas attractive?
> 
> Isn't that pretty narrow minded?


Did I say anything of the sort? Apparently I need to go back and edit my post, because I was speaking about body type. Meredith and the nurse (Amy?) are both rather similar body types (you could probably include Izzy and Christina in that as well), while the new girl is, shall we say, bigger.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Nov 13, 2003)

Jeez, George needs to get over it..........NOW. I'm a bit tired of him being so whiney.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> T. R. ("George") Knight is from Minneapolis.


Indeed, looking over my old theatre programs from the Guthrie theatre (from when I lived in Minneapolis), T. R. Knight's name shows up quite a few times (A Christmas Carol, for example). Although the picture looks only vaguely like his role on GA.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

I was just happy that George did the voice over. :up: 

I think the Alex/Izzie relationship is pretty interesting since Meredith brought up a good point. While Alex might be taking this seriously, Izzie certainly is not and has by no means forgiven him. 

I don't know whether the new Doctor will be George's new love interest or not, body type or not. I think, it was more showing that there's life after Meredith to George. That, even though he's been completely crushed by his crush, there's (to use an overused cliche) other fish in the sea.

And man, when George moved out, I thought oh crap, he's leaving the show. It seriously to me looked like it was going that way. 

But no, he's moving in with Burke and I can't wait for next week's episode because that's going to be hilarious. 

And not to make this a total George love in but the way he apologized to Olivia. Seriously, that probably made Olivia fall in love with him more.

But I think this episode has finally put the nail in the George crush coffin and hopefully we'll see him move more into his own.

I also thought Bailey helping Addison was hilarious. 'Don't cry or else you'll make me...'


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

The minute George started doing the voice over, I couldn't stop alternatively thinking of the "Her/His Story" episodes of Scrubs, and the hope that maybe they were testing out whether the show can handle not having Meredith in it. 

I love George also. I hate Meredith also. However, I will give the writers credit for poking not only George, but I think all of us when Christina told him to stop feeling sorry for himself. It's true .. it's not just comedy sad sackery, he genuinely does the "aww, poor me" thing, and that's a character flaw that should be pointed out. The fact that they acknowledge that he probably made the nurse feel a bit like this helps, too.

Also .. minor aside, but old is Bailey's baby now? I understand the whole "crying makes a nursing mother lactate", but it doesn't kick in on Day One, right? I forget how long it took for my wife to be that 'sensitive' to it, but I seem to remember it taking a couple of weeks, at least.

As for this whole "body type" thing ... I'd to think that a young man on the prowl like George can realize that hot is hot is hot, and will enjoy the curvaceous as well as the waif.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

Rarely has a show worked so hard in vilifying the main character. I wonder if the writers thing that her angst will endear her to viewers... Because if they are trying to get the people at home to sympathize with her, they aren't doing a very good job.

Meridith is a selfish, whiny, dispicable excuse for a human being. Total pain in the ass. I can't think of one redeeming quality she posseses.

As for George and that new doc... So what if she's not "his type"... His type hasn't worked out all that well for him, now, has it? This new doc may be a refreshing change. So what is she's a bit bigger? Whoopty-do... It might benefit Georgy-boy to avoid the anorexic, angsty-ridden loony tunes type he's been going after. I thought this new doc had some spunk... looks like she might rock ol' George's world and make him a real man...


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

MitchO said:


> I'd to think that a young man on the prowl like George can realize that hot is hot is hot, and will enjoy the curvaceous as well as the waif.


I don't think it's that simple. It's not Meredith vs., say, Pamela Anderson. This new girl probably weighs twice what Meredith does. Not that there's anything wrong with that, it's just that I don't know too many guys who find both body types attractive.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I don't find Meredith's body type attractive. The Latina doctor is more of what I'm looking for. But it wasn't just her physiology that I liked, it was also her attitude -- not whiny and self-absorbed.

I still don't hate Meredith, but she really needs to snap out of it.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

MitchO said:


> Also .. minor aside, but old is Bailey's baby now? I understand the whole "crying makes a nursing mother lactate", but it doesn't kick in on Day One, right? I forget how long it took for my wife to be that 'sensitive' to it, but I seem to remember it taking a couple of weeks, at least.


Her husband has recovered from major brain surgery since the baby was born, so I think it's been more than a couple of days.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

mrpantstm said:


> But no, he's moving in with Burke and I can't wait for next week's episode because that's going to be hilarious.


Next week: George decides living with Meredith is the lesser of the two evils and moves back in 

Also, I wouldn't discount the possibility of George and Olivia getting back together. They really seem like a good match.


----------



## pawchikapawpaw (Aug 17, 2004)

bring back christina ricci and make the latina fight for george!


----------



## eksimba (Nov 18, 2002)

MassD said:


> Rarely has a show worked so hard in vilifying the main character. I wonder if the writers thing that her angst will endear her to viewers... Because if they are trying to get the people at home to sympathize with her, they aren't doing a very good job.


I agree... The only other show I watch that's doing the same thing is 'House'. I'm not sure I like either of the Meredith or House characters, but I really enjoy the supporting casts and the writing for both shows.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

MassD said:


> Rarely has a show worked so hard in vilifying the main character. I wonder if the writers thing that her angst will endear her to viewers... Because if they are trying to get the people at home to sympathize with her, they aren't doing a very good job.


I was thinking the exact same thing. It is almost like they are trying to make all the other characters look better by making her look like a complete *****. It was awful what she did to George. Hopefully they will write him in with a woman who deserves him.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

eksimba said:


> I agree... The only other show I watch that's doing the same thing is 'House'. I'm not sure I like either of the Meredith or House characters, but I really enjoy the supporting casts and the writing for both shows.


But at least House is funny, in his own special, unique way. I think he rocks...

.... Meridith is just a shrew. She's not funny, she's not witty, she's not clever. She's just a walking pile of annoyance.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> Didn't George fall for Meredith before they even knew each other? So that would suggest that Meredith is George's physical type...if so, then I don't see how this new doctor could be...


She was paying attention to him, that should count for something. It's not like George has the chicks lined up waiting for him. Or is he so clueless whe someone is crushing on him? Maybe that's the problem with TCF Men .

McDreamy and Meredith could never be friends, like the movie "When Harry Met Sally" said, men and women can't be friends, the sex gets in the way.


----------



## jhausmann (Aug 21, 2002)

Chapper1 said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing. It is almost like they are trying to make all the other characters look better by making her look like a complete *****. It was awful what she did to George. Hopefully they will write him in with a woman who deserves him.


No worse than what Izzy is doing to Alex, Cristina has done to Preston or Addison has done to Derek. Each has lied, betrayed a trust, and/or used someone else (Izzy is in the early stages with Alex [same with Christina/Preston. Preston has yet to be aware of the reason Cristina hooked up with him in the first place], Addison is in the post stages). The fact that a cynic like Alex could see what Meredith had done and her reason for doing it, gives good reason why George should, even though blinded by his infatuation with Meredith, should understand what happened.

It is the character's flaws that make the show compelling and, yes, even George possesses them


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

I can't believe Burke would invite not one, but TWO interns to move in with him! What a hoot next week should be!

Continuity nickpick....at minute 50, when George is apologizing to the nurse, everytime the camera would flip from him to her, her hair was different! I even ran it back to see if maybe she did something with it when the camera was on George, but nope, just different. Once it was hanging down, then behind her ear, then in her face!


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

MassD said:


> Rarely has a show worked so hard in vilifying the main character. I wonder if the writers thing that her angst will endear her to viewers... Because if they are trying to get the people at home to sympathize with her, they aren't doing a very good job.


I was listening to the Grey's Anatomy Official Podcast the other day, and the host mentioned how the writers "walk a fine line" between making Meredith whiny, and making her flat out unlikeable. I think they're well over that line, as obviously most of you don't like Meredith.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Martha said:


> I can't believe Burke would invite not one, but TWO interns to move in with him! What a hoot next week should be!
> 
> Continuity nickpick....at minute 50, when George is apologizing to the nurse, everytime the camera would flip from him to her, her hair was different! I even ran it back to see if maybe she did something with it when the camera was on George, but nope, just different. Once it was hanging down, then behind her ear, then in her face!


Good catch. I've only found one obvious continuity error and that was in a Bernie Mac episode. How fun!

I found this site where it tells you movie mistakes, it's fun to catch 'em.

Movie errors


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Martha said:


> I can't believe Burke would invite not one, but TWO interns to move in with him! What a hoot next week should be!


Did he invite George to move in, or just to stay temporarily (as opposed to sleeping in the flower bed in front of the hospital)? I don't recall them saying one way or the other, and I just assumed the latter.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

I really want Izzy and the heart guy to work out-they better now kill him! She seems so happy when he is around. The thing with Alex is just sex and Alex is now realizing that he really has feelings for her.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

That heart dude's dead... bank on it. His is the climax of the "Izzy cares too much" storyline.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

I seem to be the only person alive who likes Meredith. 

It's Addison I can't stand.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Lori said:


> I seem to be the only person alive who likes Meredith.
> 
> It's Addison I can't stand.


No, you're definitely not the only person who feels that way about both Meredith and Addison.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

God help me, I'm about to agree with Doug on something!!! J/K.

Personally, I'm not into the "waif/whiny types". The "thick" Doctor/Nurse will probable ghave georg screaming in a GOOD way. Or at least he hopes!!!


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Have you seen Addisons picture on IMDB where they let her be a natural blond. Much better!

http://us.imdb.com/name/nm0005532

or big one
http://us.imdb.com/gallery/hh/0005532/HH/0005532/WalshKate.jpg?path=pgallery


----------



## DRobbins (Dec 23, 2001)

zalusky said:


> Have you seen Addisons picture on IMDB where they let her be a natural blond. Much better!
> 
> http://us.imdb.com/name/nm0005532
> 
> ...


Is it just me, or was she significantly thinner in those imbd pics? I would never have thought it was the same actress, and it's not due to the difference in hair color.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

The harsher make up I think makes a big difference as well. I dont think she looks all that heavier today, of course you dont get many bathing suite scenes in Seattle.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

DRobbins said:


> Is it just me, or was she significantly thinner in those imbd pics? I would never have thought it was the same actress, and it's not due to the difference in hair color.


I don't think she looks much different at all. BTW, for me the eyebrows do it. She has really interesting eyebrows.

And just to jump on the bandwagon, Meredith is a vapid, self-absorbed, shrew. With virtually no redeeming qualities save a cute smile.


----------



## fliptheflop (Sep 20, 2005)

Lori said:


> I seem to be the only person alive who likes Meredith.
> 
> It's Addison I can't stand.


I am with you. I thought I was all alone. George is just as whiney as she is if you ask me.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I was hoping George would smother crying Meredith with a pillow, plant some Mc-Evidence, take a hit of Nitrous and go get bizzy wit Dr. Ms Thickness.


----------



## Fussel (Feb 28, 2006)

Ok so somehow I had conflicting season passes which chose to tape CSI instead of Grey's. Now I have my Fiance' down my back since she now missed it. Do any of you know where I could find last night's show? 

Any help is much appreciated....

Fussel


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

Meredith is whiny, but is PURE eyecandy. Those eyes make most guys melt; including me. I thought George was kind of pathetic with all the fantasies and whatnot, but now I feel different. I wonder how long they will make us wait until they go back to Georges storyline.

As for House being compared to Meredith... not even close. House has a crude sense of humor... most people dont like it but I think it's what makes the show successful (I cant get enough of it).


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

5thcrewman said:


> I was hoping George would smother crying Meredith with a pillow, plant some Mc-Evidence, take a hit of Nitrous and go get bizzy wit Dr. Ms Thickness.


rofl... that's what alex would have done.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Lori said:


> I seem to be the only person alive who likes Meredith.
> 
> It's Addison I can't stand.


Like many of the people I know in real life, there are times I adore them and times I can't stand them.

I agree Addison can be very unlikeable, but when she told off the patient who was giving Meredith a hard time because she was the 'other woman' and Addison said "You owe Dr. Gray an apology, because I was the one who cheated on my husband," I cheered.

And Meredith has had her moments also (figuring out that Alex was in trouble because of his exams and helping him with exam prep).

(Disclaimer: both of the above incidents refer to much earlier episodes.)

Jan


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

n8. said:


> Meredith is whiny, but is PURE eyecandy. Those eyes make most guys melt; including me. .


I always think that glazed look in her eyes is that she's stoned.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Fussel said:


> Now I have my Fiance' down my back since she now missed it.


Turn over.



n8. said:


> Meredith is whiny, but is PURE eyecandy. Those eyes make most guys melt; including me.


Wow. Meredith is brutal looking. With the possible exception of Bailey, every woman on that show is far better looking than Meredith. In fact, scanning ABC shows, she's probably the least attractive person on the whole network and certainly the least attractive among main characters.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Wow. Meredith is brutal looking. With the possible exception of Bailey, every woman on that show is far better looking than Meredith. In fact, scanning ABC shows, she's probably the least attractive person on the whole network and certainly the least attractive among main characters.


To each his own. I think she's by *far* the most attractive woman on the show (far, far, far). As for all of ABC, maybe _CiC_'s Ever Carradine and _Lost_'s Emilie de Ravin are more attractive, but that's about it (at least of the shows I watch)...


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Wow. Meredith is brutal looking. With the possible exception of Bailey, every woman on that show is far better looking than Meredith. In fact, scanning ABC shows, she's probably the least attractive person on the whole network and certainly the least attractive among main characters.


I dunno... she has that mysterious look about her. You think addison looks better than Grey? eh I dunno. Sandra Oh has mad personality both on screen and off but I'd definately choose Ellen Pompeo (Meridith) over any of them. Katherine Heigl (Izzie) is hot too though.


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

Amnesia said:


> To each his own. I think she's by *far* the most attractive woman on the show (far, far, far). As for all of ABC, maybe _CiC_'s Ever Carradine and _Lost_'s Emilie de Ravin are more attractive, but that's about it (at least of the shows I watch)...


Word up :up:


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

Havana Brown said:


> I always think that glazed look in her eyes is that she's stoned.


Either way, she's hot.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Put me in the "Meredith's hot, too bad she's so whiny and self-centered" camp.

Izzy on the other hand, sorry to say, has never really done anything for me. 'Course maybe that's because I haven't asked her to.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Lori said:


> I seem to be the only person alive who likes Meredith.
> 
> It's Addison I can't stand.


Meredith has her flaws, certainly, and because she's the "lead" they probably get more screen time than that of the other, but I find her no more or less annoying than anyone else. Christina is a raving ***** with little redeeming qualities other than her bluntness is good for comic relief. Izzy is about to complete her lead-on and then screw-over Alex, and has a tendency to get far too emotionally involved with her patients, to the point where she goes against her residents, who inevitably know better. Alex himself has less scruples than most toddlers. Hell, even George is starting to get on my last nerve with his sadsack attitude. What exactly did he think he was going to get with his speech that night?

It is clear from the show that the writers are more interested in making these characters as flawed as possible, and that is reinforced in both the podcast and the writers' blog. IMO, that's what makes the show great.

And, for the record, Addison is growing on me.


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Wow. Meredith is brutal looking. With the possible exception of Bailey, every woman on that show is far better looking than Meredith.


There mere fat that you would make that statement with Christine on the show shoots down the entire theory.

Meredith has many classic traits of beauty, possibly more than Izzy from a classical standpoint. Her character just takes away from it, and Izzy's qualities (hair, eyes, smile) are right there in your face.

Addison is definitely a step or two below each of them, well above Christine.

That does not mean everyone will subjectively find them attractive or unattractive, but to imply that Meredith is more unattractive than Christine is ridiculous.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> So a guy can't find both white girls and latinas attractive?
> 
> Isn't that pretty narrow minded?





serumgard said:


> Did I say anything of the sort? Apparently I need to go back and edit my post, because I was speaking about body type. Meredith and the nurse (Amy?) are both rather similar body types (you could probably include Izzy and Christina in that as well), while the new girl is, shall we say, bigger.


Don't know whether you edited your post or not, but I apologize for misinterpreting.

Let me rephrase:

So a guy can't find both thin girls and bigger girls attractive?

Isn't that pretty narrow minded?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Anyone else think Ellen Pompeo and Renee Zellweger were separated at birth?


----------



## cpalma (Sep 29, 2003)

So no one thinks George should have kept it zipped?

George walked into that bedroom knowing Meredith is still in love with McDreamy, but thinking..."All I need to do is profess my love and she'll be all over me. She'll forget McDreamy in a heartbeat and be all mine..." With Meredith's mood swings, why would he want it to get sexual that fast? Oh, thats right...I'm a Male...the woman wants it...yeah, thats the answer. /sarcasm

But seriously, every single post blames Meredith for sleeping with George, when he's a grown man and able to make those same decisions. Have a little self-respect and not want to be with a woman who barely notices you when you're both in the same room.

I don't hate Meredith. I do think they are making her out to be extremely flawed and am not sure I would want her as a friend, but I'm not ready to throw her under a bus like most of the posters here.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

cpalma said:


> So no one thinks George should have kept it zipped?


Oh I totally agree. I've been saying for god knows how many episodes now that George should have moved on from his crush on Meredith.

But some crushes, well, you won't get past them until they crush you.


----------



## cpalma (Sep 29, 2003)

mrpantstm said:


> But some crushes, well, you won't get past them until they crush you.


Never thought of the meaning of the word "crush" but that's an apt analogy.

Wow, my post about keeping it zipped was replied to by "MrPants". Irony.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

cpalma said:


> So no one thinks George should have kept it zipped?


Up to about 1/2 way through the episode I was hoping the awkwardness between George and Meredith was because he'd turned her down when she tried to jump straight to sleeping with him.

Basically thinking that he could have called her on how she tends to rebound from problems with "McDreamy" by grabbing the nearest guy and how he wanted more. Then Meredith could have stated that she just didn't feel that way; then a bit of a fight, and George ends up sitting in the bathroom all night in a funk.

That theory wasn't incompatible with anything we'd seen up to that point, and had it played out that way I would have thought so much more of George.

Oh well.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Hansky said:


> That does not mean everyone will subjectively find them attractive or unattractive, but to imply that Meredith is more unattractive than Christine is ridiculous.


Yeah, ridiculous 



















I don't necessarily think Oh is great looking, but she's better looking than Pompeo who's face is just all screwed up.

And it's no contest between Pompeo and Walsh


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> And it's no contest between Pompeo and Walsh


You mean that it's obvious that Pompeo is more attractive? Yes, I agree.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

You guys seem to be missing the point entirely. Just as the writers have made sure all the characters have interesting flaws, the casting director has chosen actors who have interesting faces, not classically attractive ones.

Jan


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Yeah, ridiculous


Yes, pulling headshots is the smart way to prove your point, especially when the one that is not a studio headshot is the one you want to look worse. Is this where I put the little "rolls eyes" logo because I think it makes the point better?

Since you didn't actually respond to the points I made, no need to go further. Again, that you believe Christine is even in the same ballpark in objective qualities of beauty is just plain idiotic.



murgatroyd said:


> You guys seem to be missing the point entirely. Just as the writers have made sure all the characters have interesting flaws, the casting director has chosen actors who have interesting faces, not classically attractive ones.


Really? Where is the discussion about casting? Who made that point? Who missed that point?


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

Hansky said:


> Yes, pulling headshots is the smart way to prove your point, especially when the one that is not a studio headshot is the one you want to look worse. Is this where I put the little "rolls eyes" logo because I think it makes the point better?
> 
> Since you didn't actually respond to the points I made, no need to go further. Again, that you believe Christine is even in the same ballpark in objective qualities of beauty is just plain idiotic.
> 
> Really? Where is the discussion about casting? Who made that point? Who missed that point?


What are these objective qualities of beauty you speak of?


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

Crrink said:


> What are these objective qualities of beauty you speak of?


I am sure google will give you plenty of reading material.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Hansky said:


> Since you didn't actually respond to the points I made, no need to go further.


I just re-read your post and didn't see any points.



Hansky said:


> Again, that you believe Christine is even in the same ballpark in objective qualities of beauty is just plain idiotic.


I guess I just like women with nice skin and you prefer the "Seal" look. That's certainly your perogative.

Meredith looks like she used to be the goalie for the dart team (and it's not just the freckles, when they do a close up you can see the pock marks). But, I guess some guys find that attractive.


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> I just re-read your post and didn't see any points.


Let me help you out ...



> There mere fat that you would make that statement with Christine on the show shoots down the entire theory.
> 
> Meredith has many classic traits of beauty, possibly more than Izzy from a classical standpoint. Her character just takes away from it, and Izzy's qualities (hair, eyes, smile) are right there in your face.
> 
> ...





> I guess I just like women with nice skin and you prefer the "Seal" look. That's certainly your perogative.


Learn the difference between subjective and objective.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Hansky said:


> Learn the difference between subjective and objective.


Subjective: existing only in the mind. illusory.

Objective: undistorted by emotion or personal bias; based on observable phenomena

I'll stick with objective and you can stick with subjective to justify your views.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

You guys are being ridiculous.

How can you even vaguely have a conversation about any of these women being attractive without first agreeing that Izzy has them all beat by a mile? 

Beauty is subjective, folks.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> So a guy can't find both white girls and latinas attractive?


I do!

As for the new Dr, she isn't drop dead gorgeous to me, but there was something about her (perhaps personality) that was sexy.


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Subjective: existing only in the mind. illusory.
> Objective: undistorted by emotion or personal bias; based on observable phenomena
> I'll stick with objective and you can stick with subjective to justify your views.


An asinine comeback, on the level of your picture stunt.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Hansky said:


> Really? Where is the discussion about casting? Who made that point? Who missed that point?


I'm making the point about the casting. I'm saying that no one is paying attention to the way the whole show was cast.

The casting director has chosen interesting-looking faces. They are not classically pretty faces, any one of them.

No one is going to win any discussion about who is better-looking or worse-looking on the show, because every single actor has moments when they look really appealing and moments when they don't look so great.

For instance: take the scene where Bailey shows up in a slammin' dress and tells Dr. McDreamy she's meeting her husband for their anniversary dinner. I'm sure there are plenty of men who like women of substance who would say that in that scene, Chandra Wilson is smokin' hot.

It certainly doesn't surprise me that people like any of these actors. They're all very appealing in different ways.

Jan


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> I'm making the point about the casting. I'm saying that no one is paying attention to the way the whole show was cast.


OK.... so you threw in the "everyone's missing the point" nonsense because you though it somehow made your point more valid. Interestingly, that is often the case when someone starts off with that phrase.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

murgatroyd said:


> The casting director has chosen interesting-looking faces. They are not classically pretty faces, any one of them.


Except Izzy, of course, where they were literally looking for someone who looks like a model.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Hansky said:


> An asinine comeback, on the level of your picture stunt.


Two points of clarity newbie:

1. Those are the definitions of the words you brought into the conversation. If you don't like what those words actually mean, don't use them (and then point them out).

2. This forum does not allow for personal attacks such as the many you've used in this thread (asinine, idiotic, etc.). Further usage could get you banned and we'd really hate to see you go.


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Two points of clarity newbie:
> 
> 1. Those are the definitions of the words you brought into the conversation. If you don't like what those words actually mean, don't use them (and then point them out).


Maybe if you edit out your last comment in the post to which I referred, you'll not look so dishonest.



> 2. This forum does not allow for personal attacks such as the many you've used in this thread (asinine, idiotic, etc.). Further usage could get you banned and we'd really hate to see you go.


Try to learn the difference between comments about your post and comments about you personally. Your comments are now reduced to the level of threatening to tell mommy after you get your pigtails pulled. That is certainly a quality of which to be proud (as is having several thousand posts on a message board ans calling someone "newbie"). Nice joke.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Except Izzy, of course, where they were literally looking for someone who looks like a model.


Even Izzy's face can look a little goofy at times. She has character. 

Jan


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

With all this talk about Izzy, I have the perfect segue to mention that I recently saw the 2003 version of Wuthering Heights, where Katherine Heigl plays another character named 'Isabel' (after her Roswell performance).

Of course here, the actual character from the novel was called Isabella, making at least this instance more of a coincidence. And on Grey's Anatomy, he name is spelled 'Isobel' (with an o).


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

cpalma said:


> So no one thinks George should have kept it zipped?


Hey; He saw a chance to hit it... and he did. Too bad he couldnt finish the job =\


----------



## n8. (Feb 26, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Yeah, ridiculous
> 
> I don't necessarily think Oh is great looking, but she's better looking than Pompeo who's face is just all screwed up.
> 
> And it's no contest between Pompeo and Walsh


You found the worst possible picture on the internet to compare Pompeo to the others. Compare them as they are on the show then come back to debate it.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Boy howdy! It's like a press conference for speed skaters in here. M-rrrrrow!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

5thcrewman said:


> Boy howdy! It's like a press conference for speed skaters in here. M-rrrrrow!


I was thinking it was like one of those old Enterprise threads...


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

cpalma said:


> So no one thinks George should have kept it zipped?
> 
> George walked into that bedroom knowing Meredith is still in love with McDreamy, but thinking..."All I need to do is profess my love and she'll be all over me. She'll forget McDreamy in a heartbeat and be all mine..." With Meredith's mood swings, why would he want it to get sexual that fast? Oh, thats right...I'm a Male...the woman wants it...yeah, thats the answer. /sarcasm
> 
> ...


I hate Meredith and think she is a despicable character, but I agree with this 100%. He played too and has to pay.

My wife likes Meredith so every time I crack on her I get my wife saying she is not that bad.


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

Hansky said:


> I am sure google will give you plenty of reading material.


I actually didn't find anything substantive in the first two pages of a search for objective beauty.

I'm more interested in what you think anyway. Please fill me in.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

markz said:


> I do!
> 
> As for the new Dr, she isn't drop dead gorgeous to me, but there was something about her (perhaps personality) that was sexy.


All of us latinas are sexy whether we are skinny or big boneded. It's just the way we carry ourselves.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned it, but Ellen Pompeo's acting in the flashback scene (crying/laughing in bed with George) completely pulled me out of the story. I thought she was awful. 

I think the thing about the new doctor that made her so appealing was her confidence, especially contrasting it to Meredith McWhiney. She knew what she wanted and took steps towards making it hers.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

PJO1966 said:


> I think the thing about the new doctor that made her so appealing was her confidence, especially contrasting it to Meredith McWhiney. She knew what she wanted and took steps towards making it hers.


Like I said: 



Havana Brown said:


> All of us latinas are sexy whether we are skinny or big boneded. It's just the way we carry ourselves.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> Like I said:
> 
> All of us latinas are sexy whether we are skinny or big boneded. It's just the way we carry ourselves.


i knew I liked you for a reason...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I've seen shows that arouse intense passion in their audiences, but this is maybe the first time I've seen a show arouse intense passions about the relative attractiveness of the cast members...


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I've been defending Meredith, but in this episode she didn't display any redeeming qualities at all. I pretty much hate her now, too. Weird character development for a leading role.

This thread sucks. Not just because all the crap has made it really impossible to actually discuss the TV show itself, but becuase all the mud-slinging has both mean-spirited and incredibly pointless. 

Before you buy a house, you should learn about the neighborhood. The internet is no different. This isn't one of those brutal, mean TV forums. We're nice here. It's casual and we have interesting discussions that generally stay focused on the shows. We try not to rip each other to shreds. If you don't like that, please just go away and let us carry on.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Ruth: :up:


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> Ruth: :up:


What Gray said :up:


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

+3


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

+4


----------

